# My symptoms are worsening



## Emita (Jul 6, 2015)

I haven't posted in a while but have felt the need to update and ask if there's anyone who has had any similar symptoms??

I still have major, major gas ALL THE TIME. It doesn't matter if I don't eat or eat----gas. I've also noticed that whereas it used to ONLY be on the lower left side, I occasionally feel bubbles now in the right.

I also have developed pain that I used to not have when I first started experiencing symptoms of IBS. The pain is mostly in my lower left abdomen, but occasionally, again, it will be in my lower right. I also have major back pain in my lower left back.

In September, I felt nauseated after eating and turned extremely pale and then threw up. After that, my left side, from my esophagus, even down to my thigh and calf hurt. I ended up going to the emergency room, but the pain gradually subsided as we waited there. And because we went home (on our call) because it wasn't life-threatening, nothing was resolved.

Occasionally, if I eat carbs or spicy foods, I will get the pain returning in my left esophagus.

The pain and knotted feeling and gas in my lower left intestine is a daily thing, while the other esophagus pain is weekly now, I'd say.

And the lower left back pain is daily, as well.

I can feel gas trapped in my intestines constantly, and it will gurgle all the time. But even after I pass gas and have a bowel movement, this gas and pain in my intestines will not go away.

Also, if I push on my lower left abdomen, I can feel something move around inside and it may even "pop" and gurgle if I press hard enough.

These have developed and worsened in the past 2 months, I'd say.

It is extremely embarrassing, painful, annoying, inconvenient, and mind-boggling. Friends, family, and coworkers don't understand.

And I can't even run to the bathroom whenever I want because I work at a daycare now, and there have to be 2 adults in the room for 8 children. If we call someone in to help us, the gas probably has escaped by then anyways.







I thought this job would be easier regarding bathroom usage, but it's worse!

I don't know what to do about that.

But more importantly, I don't know what to do about my stomach/intestines/back/left side itself.

I'm beginning to wonder if it's something beyond IBS-C (because I actually have BMs every 2 days, I feel..it's just never completely empty, though) such as ulcers.

I know it sounds as if I'm being neurotic and/or psychotic, but many of the symptoms match my symptoms. I do feel stressed often, and stress increased when I first noticed my symptoms. I also took A LOT of the allowable dosage of ibuprofen over the past few years.

I feel as if I could have the lower left intestine one, as well as the esophagual one.

Since September, I've randomly noticed a taste of blood in my mouth (from my throat).

It hurts so bad.

I've had blood drawn, stool samples taken, had a breath test taken to see if there's bacteria in my intestines (it came back negative), been given a laxative, told to change my diet (when this happens no matter what food I eat), etc.

I am going to see a gynecologist in a few weeks, as well as my gastroenterologist at the end of the month.

I've never had a colonoscopy..maybe that should be next.

I had to quit going to college because of this, and now I feel as if my symptoms are worsening and getting more painful.

I wish these symptoms would go away and that someone would understand.

I wish I didn't have ulcers, but at the same time I hope I do because then at least there'd be a conclusion to this painful saga in my life. And I'd have a reason for everything happening these past few years that would help others to realize I wasn't just making this all up in my head.


----------



## Danalee Yarborough (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi! My name is Danalee.

I have never blogged before--so please be patient! I found my way to this site while trying to check out a new probiotic. Your post caught my eye, for many reasons. Not know your age--I will state mine as being a smiling 66. My medical history is very complex. But, I want to take you through my some of it. I have several autoimmune deficiencies. Fibromyalgia, Sjogren's Syndrome, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (EBV), Raynaud's and now Chronic Lemphocetic Leukemia. As a young woman I developed endometriosis and IBS, but back then it was never discussed. With having a sever case of endometriosis by 14 along with IBS I would go three weeks without a BM. Had a total hysterectomy by age 23 after 7 major surgeries for cyst removals. At age 24 they took my gallbladder.

I'm wondering is you have experienced unitary or bladder infections...? I'm making reference to your pelvic and intestinal problems. As several months ago I developed a UTI that cleared up, but the symptoms didn't go away and in fact got worse. My internal medicine specialist tried to get me into see a urologist, but it took a nearly 2 months to get past a physician's assistant. She (my specialist) finally called over to the urology department saying she believed I had a type of cystitis--which I did. I have what is called Interstitial Cyctitis (an ulceration of the lining of the bladder) for which there is no cure, only treatment with a catherized "cocktail" using the medication of Rimso-50. The treatments are administered once a week for 6-8 weeks. My medical insurance covered the procedure, but not the medication which can only be ordered by punching 2 bottles at a time--at a cost of $300/bottle. The treatments where successful seemed to be successful after 6 sessions. I anticipate I will have to engage in treatments in the future...but for now I'm better. During the treatments I noticed a decrease in overall inflation which is believed to be the basic root cause of my IBS which holds hands with fibromyalgia. The key in figuring this out was each time they tested my urine using th dip-stick it showed "yes" I did have bacteria in my urine. But, once it was sent off to the lab it revealed the dip-stick was a false positive.

The other issues, I believe you addressed was acid Rolex, or GERD and esphogaus problems. My experience was much the same--and though I was in the process of being tested for a diagnosis having had the barium egg test (where the gasterologist called within an hour after my rest saying that in his 20 years of practice he'd never had a patient dissolve not one morsel of the radiated egg), I had to wait another two weeks for the next test to try and determine what my specific problem was. While waiting, I had so much pain and I could not eat. By this time over the past 3 years I had already had 4 esphogical stretches. During this waiting period they did two more stretches. And you know it's bad when a mom says to her 42 year old special forces during our second race to the ER, "If I had a gun I'd shoot myself". Even after that they didn't hospitalise me. Within two days, I had to call my neighbor saying I believed I was having a personal crisis...and within 3 minutes he and his wife appeared and I fell to the floor. I nearly died as the result of all lead to a coplica ion of severe anemia. My body temp. at time of admission was 93.4 degrees, and after 1 1/2 of trying 32 attempts to start an IV I was sent to have a pic inserted. The final diagnosis was that I had lost the entire linings of my stomach and esphogaus.

Please accept my apology for the length of this message. But, be persistent and aggressive when you realize things are bad. As, I almost didn't make it. And, I just felt the need to let you know what my experiences have been. By the way, Interstitial Cysitics is only found in 2% of the population. Hope my experience will possibly provide you some insight to the "maybe's".

Best wishes,
Danalee


----------

